# Goose smoking...



## waleygator

Friend called last night wanting me to smoke a goose he shot. I've smoked lots of turkeys, chickens, hams, etc. but no goose. Any suggestions would be helpful.

I've got a Masterbuilt electrick smoker, so can set the temperature and time as needed.

Not sure of the temperature to set it. Do have an internal thermometer to monitor the meat, assuming it should be around 165.

Thanks in advance...Art
[email protected]


----------



## drjongy

You should have no problems if you've smoked other items. I would start with the tempurature around 200 and if it doesn't seem like it's cooking fast enough you can bump it up to 225. Cherry wood goes very well with goose.


----------



## waleygator

Thanks! Not always sure what temp to set it on, experimenting all the time. Sure a lot easier maintaining a constant temp with the electric smoker. Have used several charcoal/wood ones, will definately stick to this one. Wish I'd had it when we were living in Minot, would've made those Sakakawea salmon really tasty!


----------



## djleye

PM Field Hunter....He smokes everthing and would have some good tips for you.


----------



## 870 XPRS

djleye said:


> PM Field Hunter....He smokes everthing .


----------



## djleye

Upon further review......That came out wrong didn't it!! :lol:


----------



## jhegg

Better watch out Dan or he will tell you to bend over again 8)


----------



## buckseye

smokin goose nugs.... :lol:


----------



## Warrior01

Do you brine the goose first? I have done turkey this way, put them in a brine for 20 hours then rinsed and smoked. Skin on or off? Injected?


----------



## R y a n

870 XPRS said:


> djleye said:
> 
> 
> 
> PM Field Hunter....He smokes everthing .
Click to expand...

LMAO! 

Thanks.... I laughed out loud at that one...

Ryan


----------



## MossyMO

When I brine turkeys for smoking I leave the skin on and soak them in brine for 5 days. I have smoked many turkeys and have been for the last 5 years this way. I was told 5 days by a butcher/meat processor. Now I see 20 hours in the brine posted and wondering if I am soaking mine too long?


----------



## Warrior01

I do 20 hours because of the amount od salt I put in the brine. I think that if i left it much longer it would take on too much salt taste.


----------



## muskat

There are lots of ways to prep brine for smoking, but always remember when you are adding your salt (whether it is tenderquick, pickling salt, or just regular table salt) you only need enough salt in the mixture to float an egg. Once your salt content reaches this point, your at the max that your water solution can dissolve.

I always inject whatever I am going to smoke (small injection kit costs less than $5.00), then depending on size soak for 24-48 hours.


----------

